# long term squat



## thunderson5 (Aug 10, 2009)

thinking of doing a long term squat in texola okl.been doing some research online seems theres only maybe 40 people left in or around the town its on route 66 and from what i gathered from tourists thats been through there theyve went into the old buildings and abandoned houses looking around and no one ever bothered them,or asked what they were doing and alot of people said they never saw anybody the whole time.i think the only thing still open in yhe town was one bar which is a plus if its still open.pretty dead but thats what im looking for.if any one has info on this town please let me know


----------



## keg (Aug 12, 2009)

mmmmmm


----------

